# Multi Strain Flood and Drain...clone to flower in s.o.g.



## Lesso (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey folks...thanks for checking out my grow. This is my first attempt at flood and drain and sog growing. The plan is to veg out some moms for four to six weeks and take some clones. Once the clones root i will grow them sog style in a 4×4 tent in a flood and drain table. The plan is to find the strain that im looking for...which ideally would be sativa dominant and a decent yeilder. Once i figure out which strains are keepers this will be a perpetual harvest. I will then look to maximize yeilds once i have my strain figured out.  So this could be a very long journal. 
Ok so strains are:
3 amherst sour deisel...hso
3 purple train wreck...hso
1 cotton candy cane....emerald triangle seeds
1 sweet amnesia...g13 labs
2 lee roy...rare dankness
I also have a few freebies growing along with my moms...couple of autos...bleh...not exciting.
I am using a 4×4 flood table for the mamas with a 1k hps light...i know people prefer mh for veg but i use a hps so i get stretch on my moms...makes it much easier to clone.
I am using floranova bloom with the lucas formula. I will be keeping an eye out for nitrogen
Deficiencies. The medium is pearlite and lavarock.  Since this medium dries very fast i flood the table every three hours...so far no indication of over or underwatering. The plants are starting thier second week of veg today. 

Room temps are 77-79°f
Ppm is 1200
Ph is 6.2-5.6...still waiting on an ro filter to stabilize incoming water. But this range is acceptable until i can get it to stabilize at 5.8.
Pics to follow. Just ask if i left anything out.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 6, 2014)

2 days ago.... 

View attachment 1104140928a.jpg


View attachment 1104140928.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Nov 6, 2014)

Today..... 

View attachment 1106140925c.jpg


View attachment 1106140925b.jpg


View attachment 1106140925a.jpg


View attachment 1106140925.jpg


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 6, 2014)

Very nice. Is that white stuff perilite on your pots surface


----------



## Lesso (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes it is. Pearlite is mixed in the lava rock on the top of the pots. They are layered as such

Lavarock\pearlite mix...top 3 inches
Pearlite...middle 4 inches
Lavarock...bottom


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 6, 2014)

Good info, I was recently wondering about lava rock and perilite, i will be following along.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 6, 2014)

Dman1234 said:


> Good info, I was recently wondering about lava rock and perilite, i will be following along.



Thanks...your grow looks great too.  First time with lava rocks here...so far no problems. With the flooding every 3 hours for 15 mins it seems to do the trick. The plants just got transplanted so there was a little stress for a couple of days...now the roots are in the water line on the table and they have started growing rapidly.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 8, 2014)

Some Plants showing signs of overwatering...backing down the flooding to every y hours.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 11, 2014)

Lesso said:


> Some Plants showing signs of overwatering...backing down the flooding to every y hours.



Overwatering corrected. Leaves not folding. Growth is explosive. 

View attachment 1111141141b.jpg


View attachment 1111141141.jpg


View attachment 1111141141a.jpg


View attachment 1111141142.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Nov 11, 2014)

Lots of growth from 5 days ago despite being over fed and some transplant stress.
Any feed back? 

View attachment 1111141142a.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Nov 12, 2014)

Today begins week 3.


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 13, 2014)

looking good there lasso


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 13, 2014)

Looking good, in the last couple pics they look a little hungry, but i cant tell if its just from the lighting in the pic.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 13, 2014)

I over fed them. And i was using my pump too much...the reason they look yellow is the hps light.  I will try to take some this evening with a filter over the camera.
If you notice that some of the leaves are cupping upwards....which means heat stress, light stress, or over watering i think.  I think its under control now...thanks for the input.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 14, 2014)

greenjoe said:


> looking good there lasso



Thanks greenjoe!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 14, 2014)

Pics from this morning.... 

View attachment 1114140753c.jpg


View attachment 1114140753b.jpg


View attachment 1114140753a.jpg


View attachment 1114140753.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2014)

I would certainly be for either painting the walls white or putting up something reflective.  You are loosing a lot of light by not having reflective surfaces up.  Flat white paint is cheap and makes a very good reflective surface.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 14, 2014)

Panda film is on order...good point. Thanks THG!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 15, 2014)

Tent for sog is up....i may just put my autos and the weaker plants in there to flower while i wait another two weeks to clone so my moms get nice and bushy.....i would have to wait a while to do my clone to flower sog run....yeah why not? Pics from today. 

View attachment 1115140828.jpg


View attachment 1115140828a.jpg


View attachment 1115140829.jpg


View attachment 1115140828c.jpg


View attachment 1115140828b.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Nov 17, 2014)

Moved 5 of the weaker plants to the flower tent. That is my two freebie autos, one sour d that is a little slow, one rare dankness leeroy that looks a bit on the male side, and shark shock cbd-freebie.
That leaves me 8 potential moms for me to use for my clone to flower sog.  As for the five in the flower tent i just dont care what they produce....they are bonus buds as far as im concerned.  I could clone now if i wanted but since these were seedlings three weeks ago, i want them to mature a bit and show sex before i clone them.  I find that doing so gets a better, healthier clone resulting in better yields ultimately. Tomorrow begins week 4 of veg for the mama table. Here are pics from last night. Sorry some of them are sideways....dont know how to change it. 

View attachment 1116142148c.jpg


View attachment 1116142148a.jpg


View attachment 1116142148b.jpg


View attachment 1116142148.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Nov 17, 2014)

Forgot to mention i will be fimming them again tomorrow.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 18, 2014)

Today begins week 4 of veg and we are beginning day 1 after flip.  Some of the moms sre showing signs of maturity with alternating nodes. Will clone two weeks fom now. Topped or fimmed all moms today. Ph has been between 5.7 and 6. Ppms on both tables is 660....raising it up slightly to about 800 on both tables.  The 5 plants in the tent are showing a little light stress...will watch closely.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 18, 2014)

Lesso said:


> Today begins week 4 of veg and we are beginning day 1 after flip.  Some of the moms sre showing signs of maturity with alternating nodes. Will clone two weeks fom now. Topped or fimmed all moms today. Ph has been between 5.7 and 6. Ppms on both tables is 660....raising it up slightly to about 800 on both tables.  The 5 plants in the tent are showing a little light stress...will watch closely.



Thanks for the update! I'm looking forward to the flower show!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 18, 2014)

Soon to come...thanks AM!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 18, 2014)

Pics from today. 

View attachment 1118141402.jpg


View attachment 1118141402a.jpg


View attachment 1118141343b.jpg


View attachment 1118141343a.jpg


View attachment 1118141342b.jpg


View attachment 1118141342c.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Nov 18, 2014)

Geez...all the pics are sideways...sorry


----------



## Lesso (Nov 18, 2014)

More pics 

View attachment 1118141342d.jpg


View attachment 1118141343a.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Still sideways.:fly:


----------



## Lesso (Nov 18, 2014)

I suck at computers...lol


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 19, 2014)

Your plants are looking great Lesso. Your hard work shows in the girls.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks am...back at you!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 20, 2014)

Pics from last night. I have light stressed the plants in the tent...thought that they would be ok with a 1k light since that is what they have been under since week 1. Didnt account for how reflective the tent was i guess...switching out for a 600w hps.  Its a 3x3 table the 1k was overkill for 5 smallish plants. 

View attachment 1119142055b.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 20, 2014)

They look great. They are shooting upwards very quickly. Gotta love hydro!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks A. I do love hydro...they are growing as fast as my dwc grows from the past.  Very pleased with flood and drain. I just got a replacement tds meter (i dropped my other one in the res..lol). Ppms are 800 in the veg res and 1064 in the flower res.  The plants seem really happy around the 900 and 1100 mark respectively.  I am really happy with the floranova nute in the lucas formula...there are no nitrogen deficiencies so far. I have noticed some magnesium def in one plant....foliar feeding it with a slight epsom salt spray.  I hope my light stressed plants make it, but no biggie if they dont. I can just get my sog going that much faster.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 20, 2014)

The flood and drain setups are very effective. I have seen quite a few impressive grows with F and D over the years. 

That lucas formula is also very effective and simple too. 

Thanks again for sharing with us.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 22, 2014)

The light stress in the tent went away after switching to a 600 hps.  All new growth is green and happy. Still no pistils on most of the plants...the autos have been budding for about two weeks now....but they were freebies and i dont reallly care.  Ph has been pretty stable in both res at 5.8-6.1. Ppms are 1000 on the veg table and 1100 on the flower table.  The growth on the veg table is pretty fast and is filling in the 4×4 space quickly. About half of the vegging moms have alternating nodes but no balls or pistils yet.  I wont clone until i see sex...just no point for a sog to have immature plants. I plant on ordering a clone king 64 soon. Should be perfect for my sog if i get an 80% survival rate. Do you guys have any experience with aero cloners? Is it worth the money ($150)? Here is some pics..


----------



## Lesso (Nov 22, 2014)

Pics 

View attachment 1122140751.jpg


View attachment 1122140750c.jpg


View attachment 1122140750b.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Nov 22, 2014)

More 

View attachment 1122140750a.jpg


View attachment 1122140750.jpg


View attachment 1122140749b.jpg


View attachment 1122140749a.jpg


View attachment 1122140749.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Nov 22, 2014)

As you can see...a top-down view shows that almost the entire 4x4 area is covered by vegetation. 
Its real tempting to put a trellis net over the whole 8×8 area add another 1k light and flower away and get that blanket of buds...but i want to try a sog first.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 22, 2014)

Look at the difference 18 days makes...first pic is 11/4 and the second is 11\22.just amazing growth rates. 

View attachment 1104140928.jpg


View attachment 1122140749a.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Nov 23, 2014)

Let the training begin....i am a little heavy handed with the super cropping...just trying to fill that canopy out and get these girls bushy as hell.  I am about at my limit on height. The 1k hps did a very good job getting them to grow legs.  They look sad today but by tomorrow i will see new tops springing up from the bottom of the canopy that wouldve been otherwise useless.  And it will all be worth it. Im thinking that by 8 weeks of veg i am going to have some monster bushes. 

View attachment 1123140955.jpg


View attachment 1123140954c.jpg


View attachment 1123140954b.jpg


View attachment 1123140947b.jpg


View attachment 1123140954a.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Nov 24, 2014)

Back with pic tomorrow.  Almost all these plants are pointing up towards the light already. The flower tent is showing pistils on two of the three photo period plants...prob gonna toss the stragglers. The leeroy looks male and the shiznit (dont hate, i didn't name it) is slow.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 25, 2014)

Looking good Lesso. Many thanks for the updates!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 25, 2014)

Check back this evening for some pics.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 25, 2014)

wow man it looks amazing how long have you been working with those tables?


----------



## Lesso (Nov 25, 2014)

lowrydergrower775 said:


> wow man it looks amazing how long have you been working with those tables?



Thanks....just started using them...i first started in soil then graduated to dwc...had dwc go very bad due to power outages. Switched to hempy style buckets with success and now the tables.  Im impressed with the tables. F&D fits my style very well so far (knock on wood).


----------



## Lesso (Nov 25, 2014)

Ok had the first real minor (hopefully) setback. I have been using floranova bloom. Things were fine until i went to feed the res tonight.  I couldnt draw up any flora from the bottle...so i put a paint stirring stick in the jug and pulled out a huge blob of mud...the entire bottom half of the jug was mud and salt crystals.  Apparently this jug was really old and the hydro shop neglected to tell me that the jug sat on a shelf for a year....you have to really shake nova well and shake it often at that.  They are hopefully going to replace this jug with fresh nutes.
Other than that the mamas all look good and there is really no change in the flower tent. Four o f the eight mamas are showing female preflowers. I had to splint one of the branches that i supercropped as i got a little abusive. That branch is withering but its no biggie...plenty more branches to choose from as you can see from the photos. I will only allow them to get another 6 inches taller...my light is at its limit.
Thanks for checking it out and all the green mojo. 

View attachment 1125141921.jpg


View attachment 1125141921a.jpg


View attachment 1125141922a.jpg


View attachment 1125141922.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Nov 25, 2014)

Thus began week 5....cloning next week if i have pistils on all the mamas.


----------



## MR1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Looking good there Lesso.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 26, 2014)

Stop abusing your lady friends Lesso! LMAO. 

I can get a little rough with mine too, but I swear they like it!

That sucks your nutes went bad/dry... How old was it?

The gals look great mang! Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah things are looking good. You are going to have Monsters.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 26, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Stop abusing your lady friends Lesso! LMAO.
> 
> I can get a little rough with mine too, but I swear they like it!
> 
> ...


Thanks AM....the nutes were over a year old...had salt crystals the size of peas.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 26, 2014)

Dman1234 said:


> Yeah things are looking good. You are going to have Monsters.



Thanks Dman! I have been tempted to make it a huge scrog...lol


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 27, 2014)

Lesso said:


> Thanks Dman! I have been tempted to make it a huge scrog...lol



I was thinking the same when I looked at your pics, they are screaming scrog. Imo although you prob would have added the screen by now. Nice plants.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 27, 2014)

Peek through the canopy. See any potential clones?..lol 

View attachment 1127142137c.jpg


View attachment 1127142137b.jpg


View attachment 1127142137.jpg


View attachment 1127142137a.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 28, 2014)

Lesso said:


> Peek through the canopy. See any potential clones?..lol



Maybe one or two lmao! J/K. Looking good as usual Lesso.:smoke1:


----------



## lyfespan (Nov 28, 2014)

Good show here Lesso, girls are coming along nicely.

I too have been the guy that's has gotten bad nutes, you gotta really watch the dam organic GH line as well as the diamond nectar and flora nectar. I got some really sore ones a couple of times during the summer, I now open and smell all those I buy.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 28, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Maybe one or two lmao! J/K. Looking good as usual Lesso.:smoke1:



Thank you sir!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 28, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> Good show here Lesso, girls are coming along nicely.
> 
> I too have been the guy that's has gotten bad nutes, you gotta really watch the dam organic GH line as well as the diamond nectar and flora nectar. I got some really sore ones a couple of times during the summer, I now open and smell all those I buy.



Good advice. Im buying from amazon from here on out. Cant trust the hydro shop any more. Plus everytime im in there they keep shoving coco and canna nutes in my face no matter how many times i tell the guy im using flood and drain (coco is not really good for f & d).


----------



## lyfespan (Nov 28, 2014)

Lesso said:


> Good advice. Im buying from amazon from here on out. Cant trust the hydro shop any more. Plus everytime im in there they keep shoving coco and canna nutes in my face no matter how many times i tell the guy im using flood and drain (coco is not really good for f & d).



I order most of my line up from them, knowing that the turnover is really good. I now also put my diamond nectar and flora nectar in the fridge during the warmer months.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 30, 2014)

I was waiting on my cloner to get here, but the plants are getting to tall. I fimmed again, walked out to the front door and bam.....there was my cloner.  I have never tried to clone a recently fimmed plant....do yu guys think it would work? Should i just wait a week?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't know if it would work but if it were up to me, I would probably wait at least 3 or 4 days to take cuts.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 30, 2014)

Im of the same opinion AM.


----------



## lyfespan (Nov 30, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> I don't know if it would work but if it were up to me, I would probably wait at least 3 or 4 days to take cuts.



Yeah I would wait till the hormones regulated to take cuttings again.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 1, 2014)

Just wanted to share a slide show with you folks.  Hard to believe that these were beans just 5 weeks ago tomorrow.  They were put into a paper towel on october 28. Moved to thier flood table on the 4th of November. Just for reference they are about 30 inches tall and most are about 36 inches in total bush diameter. I think i have found my method of growing that i will stick with. Just fyi...i am not a dealer, this is for personal use. I am only growing this many moms to find a strain that works for my purposes. This plant would provide pain relief for me that i would otherwise have to take addictive opiates and liver destroying nsaids to regulate. My spine is eaten up with arthritis to the point that i could go on disability (not my style). I grow to have a natural medicine that works for my purposes. I grow because i dont want to deal with drug dealers who probably get supplied from mexican gangs. Im sure im not the only one here that has the same motivation, no judgement on those who sell their crop, do what you want with yours.  
Now pics....from nov 4 to today... 

View attachment 1104140928.jpg


View attachment 1106140925a.jpg


View attachment 1114140753a.jpg


View attachment 1122140749.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Dec 1, 2014)

And.. 

View attachment 1122140750.jpg


View attachment 1123140955.jpg


View attachment 1125141922a.jpg


View attachment 1127142137.jpg


View attachment 1201140733.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Dec 1, 2014)

They are 5 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 1, 2014)

Flower tent. 

View attachment 1201140732.jpg


View attachment 1201140732a.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 1, 2014)

Those before and after shots are impressive Lesso. You have had some great growth rates.

What strains are in the flower area? Are you growing perpetually?

Thanks for taking the time to share your grow with us!


----------



## Lesso (Dec 1, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Those before and after shots are impressive Lesso. You have had some great growth rates.
> 
> What strains are in the flower area? Are you growing perpetually?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share your grow with us!


Thanks AM. I am really pleased with the growth rates. In the flower tent are my 2 autos (freebies) which are auto big gun and the shiznit both from short stuff seeds. Shark shock cbd, lee roy from rare dankness (i think) and hso amherst sour diesel.
Perpetual sog is what im going for.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 1, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Those before and after shots are impressive Lesso. You have had some great growth rates.
> 
> What strains are in the flower area? Are you growing perpetually?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share your grow with us!


Thanks AM. I am really pleased with the growth rates. In the flower tent are my 2 autos (freebies) which are auto big gun and the shiznit both from short stuff seeds. Shark shock cbd, lee roy from rare dankness (i think) and hso amherst sour diesel.
Perpetual sog is what im going for.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 2, 2014)

And thus began week 6. Today i got a little rough with the girls again...bondage this time. Its like 50 shades of gray (green?) in there. I moved one of my purple trainwrecks to flower. Just wasnt bushing out enough to be considered for a mom. That freed up some much needed canopy space for the other girls, who are running out of vertical space, so i got out the string and started tying them all down. Im kind of bummed because i split the stem on my cotton candy cane...its tied up and will hopefully heal. The flower tent is a little crowded at the moment though.  Im not cloning just yet. I want to wait maybe a week or two, let the canopy fill back out and clone then. I may not have the space for all those clones if they root. I need the flower tent to clear out of the weaklings first.  Sour D #1 is looking super good and very vigorous and is a confirmed female. Also throwing pistils now is the cotton candy and sweet amnesia. Lee Roy has yet to show preflowers. All the plants have alternating nodes. Purple trainwreck 1 and two are female as well as sour d 2. 

View attachment 1202141239a.jpg


View attachment 1202141239.jpg


View attachment 1202141239c.jpg


View attachment 1202141239b.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah, tie'em up real good! Those gals look like they are ready for some 12/12 action.

Time for a bigger flower room maybe??? 

Thanks again for sharing Lesso!


----------



## Lesso (Dec 2, 2014)

I also have a 6ft tent....hmm


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 2, 2014)

Lesso said:


> I also have a 6ft tent....hmm



And the wheels are turning.....lol.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 9, 2014)

6 weeks completed. Today begins week 7. Took 64 clones and put them into the clone king yesterday. I will let the pump run for 24 hrs for the first two days then go 15 mins on 15 off. That should keep the water temps from climbing too much and keep the clones wet enough. Ph is 6.3 although im not sure it matters much at this point. I have lost one of my purple trainwrecks to a hole in the stem.  She wont be nursed back to health as i believe she's a gonner. It will be replaced in about 10 days with another trainwreck. That will leave 6 plants on my veg table. Of those six i believe i have 3 moms picked out. Sour diesel 1 and 2 and sweet amnesia.  Of all the clones i took sweet amnesia were the best looking.  We will see how she smokes. In the flower tent all of my plants are beginning to throw buds and really stretch. Note that the sativa genetics of the sour d really show through in the stretch. She has tripled in size this week. The lee roy is a nearly 100 percent sativa and has stretched like one also tripling in size. Shark shock cbd is showing its indica side and staying more leafy and compact. The two autos are looking pretty good. The auto big gun has about 20 days (60 days total) left till chop and is packing on weight and trics every day. The shiznit (uhg...) is smaller but it started flowering about two and a half weeks later than the big gun. Im thinking conservatively that i should get an ounce and a half dry from the big gun. Thats the story at the end of week six. 7 begins. 

View attachment 1209140943c.jpg


View attachment 1209140943b.jpg


View attachment 1207142338a.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Dec 9, 2014)

Peek into the flower tent. 

View attachment 1207142338b.jpg


View attachment 1209140944.jpg


View attachment 1207142337.jpg


View attachment 1207142337c.jpg


View attachment 1207142337a.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 9, 2014)

Just beautiful lasso


----------



## Lesso (Dec 9, 2014)

Clones.... 

View attachment 1209140943a.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Dec 9, 2014)

greenjoe said:


> Just beautiful lasso



Thanks green joe! Following yours as well.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 9, 2014)

Dang that's a lot of cuts!

The veg and flower tents look good too man. I see that one plant didn't rebound huh? That stinks.

That auto looks pretty good too. It has some nice trich production going on.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 9, 2014)

You just have to appreciate a tray of beautiful kiddies, beautiful man


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 9, 2014)

Looks like a jungle Lesso!

ps, you could go into business selling 5 gallon buckets LOL!  

Nice gardeing skills !!!


----------



## Lesso (Dec 9, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Dang that's a lot of cuts!
> 
> The veg and flower tents look good too man. I see that one plant didn't rebound huh? That stinks.
> 
> That auto looks pretty good too. It has some nice trich production going on.


Yeah, she didnt pull through, mate. We tried though. Im sometimes surprised by an auto...i grew an auto amnesia plant last year that was really nice. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 9, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> You just have to appreciate a tray of beautiful kiddies, beautiful man



Thanks much, mate. I love going in there every day just to see how much they grow in a day.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 9, 2014)

justafarmer said:


> Looks like a jungle Lesso!
> 
> ps, you could go into business selling 5 gallon buckets LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 9, 2014)

Looking good man, keep it rocking.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 9, 2014)

Dman1234 said:


> Looking good man, keep it rocking.



Thanks Dman! Cheers!


----------



## Lesso (Dec 9, 2014)

Just flushed all the plants and changed out the res. Ppms are 1000 and ph is 5.4....it will climb as the day wears on.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 10, 2014)

Stretch much? 

View attachment 1210142120.jpg


View attachment 1210142121.jpg


View attachment 1210142121a.jpg


View attachment 1210142121c.jpg


View attachment 1210142121d.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Dec 14, 2014)

Lesso said:


> Clones....



About a quarter of these have lots of root buds. Sweet amnesia and sour d 1 and 2 mostly popping roots.  This cloner was inexpensive and is so far highly effective. Im liking this so far...its only 5 days since i put them in there. Pics coming Tuesday.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 15, 2014)

So i decided to put my 2 purple trainwrecks into flower and chop my ak. Scrogging the remaining plants now that they all have rooting clones. I need the room. I have a 5×5 scrog and a 1k hps right now. Im thinking of putting the 1k in a smaller hood and sticking a 600 mh right next to it. Fuller spectrum. Im flipping the scrog in 10 days to 12 hrs. The flower tent is crowded but i have an amazingly good airflow in there. Putting in the 1 k as well. Pics 

View attachment 1215141411a.jpg


View attachment 1215141411.jpg


View attachment 1215141019.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 15, 2014)

Very nice!
What's a Clone king? You got a pic


----------



## Lesso (Dec 15, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> Very nice!
> What's a Clone king? You got a pic



Its like an ez cloner. Check it out on amazon.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 16, 2014)

Feels good to see those roots don't it, I think I killed 3 trays before finding the way.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 16, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> Feels good to see those roots don't it, I think I killed 3 trays before finding the way.



I have had my bouts with cloning for sure. This is by far the fastest and easiest way i have tried so far. And the clones never wilted.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 24, 2014)

Don't know how I missed it, thanks for the updates Lesso! The garden is looking mighty phine!  Nice roots on those cuts too!


----------



## Lesso (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks AM, all but one clone made it into the sog tray. The scrog had to be scrapped at the moment. I couldnt get to the whole area to tend to it. I should have started it much sooner. So im going to add another 1k to my table and flower it. The clone table will flower under a 600 or 1k. Havent decided yet. Any hoo here is some pics... 

View attachment 1223142000.jpg


View attachment 1223142002a.jpg


View attachment 1223142003.jpg


View attachment 1223142003a.jpg


View attachment 1223142003b.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Dec 26, 2014)

These are clones before i re potted them. They went into rockwool croutons that i got for free from the h store. Pics to follow this eve. 

View attachment 1223142000a.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 26, 2014)

What size tent you running?


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 26, 2014)

Lesso said:


> Once the clones root i will grow them sog style in a 4×4 tent in a flood and drain table.





cheers


----------



## Lesso (Dec 31, 2014)

All are now in 12\12. Making room for a satori run. Clones are getting a 1k over them. The tent that i had lined up was covered in mold when i took it out of storage. Bummer. The mamas are huge and they have 2 1ks over them. The flower tent is packed full and looking good. 9 weeks from today i should be chopping them all down. Cheers. 

View attachment 1231140744b.jpg


View attachment 1231140744a.jpg


View attachment 1231140743.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jan 7, 2015)

Clones are in full stretch mode. They love the 600hps. They absolutely love the rockwool croutons as well. The croutons are showing a lot of potential. I only need to flood once a day. Im flooding twice just to pull in the oxygen to the root zone. My leeroy, sour diesel, and sharkshock are all packing on weight everyday. Not too much longer for them ...couple of weeks maybe 3...  Jan 28 is 70 days from flip. After they clear out i will have 2 purple trainwrecks in there as i already chopped the shiznit auto down. Shiznit was very frosty and smells exactly like a lemon rind. Just in time as my jars are all empty. The manicured buds weighed 88.2 grams. So probably about an ounce when dry. I had to tie down the big plants as they started getting some light burns on the leaves. I suspect i will have to do this once more when the stretch is done.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 9, 2015)

Some buds from the "shiznit" plant. They are airy because it was overshadowed by the much bigger plants in the tent. Smells like lemon pledge. Tastes like mown grass...i didnt cure it lol. 

View attachment 0109151939b.jpg


View attachment 0109151939.jpg


View attachment 0109151939a.jpg


View attachment 0109151937.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Looks nice and frosty


----------



## Lesso (Jan 10, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Looks nice and frosty



Yeah, not too bad. Pretty potent for an auto. I think the auto breeders are starting to catch up.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 14, 2015)

Ok so one of my leeroy plants was a male. It is now compost and i sure hope i got him in time. I also killed all of the clone i took from him. The female leeroy is getting chopped down next week...she is swollen and about 90 percent cloudy 10 percent clear. The srretch is really on on the big table as well...i have to tie them down continually due to a lack of head room. The clones are really going to benefit from going into the tent on the 28th. They are starting to throw pistils all over. Cant wait to try that leeroy in a couple of weeks. It is almost 100 percent sativa. Anyhoo...pics 

View attachment 0114150744c.jpg


View attachment 0114150744d.jpg


View attachment 0114150744b.jpg


View attachment 0114150743.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jan 14, 2015)

Pics 

View attachment 0114150744b.jpg


View attachment 0114150744.jpg


View attachment 0114150743a.jpg


View attachment 0114150744a.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 14, 2015)

Looking good Lesso. That tent looks like it's packed nice and tight!


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 14, 2015)

Woohoo time to start sampling, nice jammed tent.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 14, 2015)

AluminumMonster said:


> Looking good Lesso. That tent looks like it's packed nice and tight!



Thanks am...yeah not an inch to spare.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 14, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> Woohoo time to start sampling, nice jammed tent.



Samples had by all!


----------



## Lesso (Jan 17, 2015)

The surviving leeroy came down today. It was all cloudy with about 1 or two ambers...perfect for a sativa. After trimming it weighed 12.4 oz wet...incliding the stalks so im hoping for 3 oz dry and jarred. It smells absolutely amazing...fuel and skunk like og and a little fruity too. Cant wait to try it out. The pics dont do it justice. The larger colas are about the size of a water bottle and they look way frostier in person. Im happy with this haul especially because it was a sickly plant that i really didnt have much hope for in the beginning. Next week im chopping my sour d and shark shock. I will be making rick simpson oil with the shark shock plant. Both of those are about twice the size of the leeroy plant. 

View attachment 0116152227.jpg


View attachment 0116152224.jpg


View attachment 0116152225b.jpg


View attachment 0116152225.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jan 17, 2015)

Pics 

View attachment 0116152227.jpg


View attachment 0116152225.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Less congrats on your harvest,looks good, you should be close on your yield estimate, I get around 25 to 30% of wet weight, just buds though , no stems attached.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 17, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Less congrats on your harvest,looks good, you should be close on your yield estimate, I get around 25 to 30% of wet weight, just buds though , no stems attached.



Yeah, these plants grew so fast that they have very hollow stems. They didnt even make 10 grams on my other plant. Even 2.5 oz would be ok.  Freebie seed and a sickly plant...any weight is a bonus.. imo


----------



## Lesso (Jan 23, 2015)

Lesso said:


> Yeah, these plants grew so fast that they have very hollow stems. They didnt even make 10 grams on my other plant. Even 2.5 oz would be ok.  Freebie seed and a sickly plant...any weight is a bonus.. imo



3 oz 2 grams. 58 percent humidity. Time for bovedas.


----------



## rickyjack9 (May 4, 2015)

lesso, seems to me good idea as long as perlite doesn't 'float' toward the top. also to me im gonna try this as ive used pumice all my life with great yields. every 3 hrs did sound like too much water. pumice holds water more than hydroton. Im also gonna reverse your layers with the perlite mix at the bottom. shouldn't really matter. I like the idea of perlite with pumice tho...thanks a lot. easier on my old back. I use 5 gal buckets, one with plenty of drilled holes inside another with a 1/2 in tubing. I found a secret that if add an aerator on bottom of outer bucket, growth rate is increased a lot and bottom water is aerated if roots get that far and they do, a little bit.


----------

